# My dog just got a bath for the first time in a while..



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

My mom and brother just gave Deezy (Deezel) a bath. It's been his first bath in quite a while because he's always smelled so clean, but lately he's been a little stinky so it was time. I'm doing an overnight at work so I couldn't be there to be the photographer, but my brother managed to snap this picture. Thought I would share


















He texted me and said he was pouting now LOL.


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

awww! I love the pic. My little dog acts like we've tried to kill her after she gets a bath lol


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awwww hahahaha. 

Deezel literally pouts whenever we put his flea/tick protection on. I don't know if it makes him feel sick or what, but he HATES it and lays on his bed and sighs. He runs away when my dad takes out the package hahahaha.


----------



## SweetDLove (Apr 26, 2012)

AWW! CUTE DOGGY! 

My Dog desperately needs a bath but she hatesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss water so much...It's like trying to wrestle a wild hog when you bathe her in the tub or even with the hose in the yard...


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

My Eskie gets all excited when he hears "bath" and even goes into the bathroom and bathtub willing. And then he remembers what "bath" means. :lol:


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bethydan - HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Emma LOVES baths!!!


----------

